# Glow Arrows



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I found out something by acident that could be quite helpful especially if you do any night hunting for pigs like I do. I bought a new hat light (one of the cheap ones that clip to the brim) and didn't pay attention that I had bought a "Blue" one. When I finished hunting for the evening, I turned it on and found out that some of the Bohning paint that I used to crest my arrows glowed in the blue light. This has turned out to be really helpful finding arrows, even ones I've lost during the day. I just wait till it gets dark and take my blue light and look for them. Here is an example.
Here is an arrow crested with this paint.








Here is what it looks like in a bush after dark when the blue light is shined on it.


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 21, 2006)

that's cool. I'll have to buy a blue light and try this.
thanks for posting
gary


----------

